# New To Us 2005 30 Rls



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We are thrilled!!! My husband is very happy!

It is almost brand new...maybe slept in 2 nights.

The awning is 16 feet....is that standard for this size?


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow nice trailer! I like they way you posted the picture. Your 16 foot awning looks tiny compared to the trailer, conversly our trailer (21RS) is all awning. Let the adventures begin. JR


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Very cool! Congratulations!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

very nice countrygirl
now all you have to do is get out there and go camping









Don


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WOOHOOO!! Congrats Countrygirl!! Enjoy it!! Whens the first trip??









jewels


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We are planning on it Hootbob!

I have several questions that I think I will post over in the mod and upkeep sections.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

A real beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl....you and the DH must be very excited.

BTW...it looks great parked in front of your house, but get that thing out to a campground and then post another picture...YeeeHaaa


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!! That is one big ship you got there!! Pictures don't do the size of it justice.....CONGRATS!!!

Post often and sign up for some SE region rallies (we'll be in Destin in 11 days, two hours, 13 minutes.......)!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

countrygirl,

You're gonna love that trailer! I'm sure y'all are excited and anxious to get out there!

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> [snapback]115106[/snapback]​


countrygirl - are you sure this is a 2005? I thought the rounded nose only started in 2006 for the 30' Outback?

Dana


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

They began making the 30RLS in mid 2005.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Whatever year it is, that is one beautiful Outback!
Should be a lot of fun, countrygirl.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet! Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Enjoy that TT.

Scott


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

The paperwork says 2005...I went to the Keystone Outback link from Outbackers.com ...did ya know you can look at all the various floor plans for each year. It is interesting to see how they have evolved. Mine has drawers under the foot of the bed like the 2005 picture shows. The picture also shows nightstands...but I have closets on each side of the head of the bed istead of night stands. BTW...it is hard to make the bed when it is all enclosed like that. I am considering buying a solid color comforted and then when I tidy the bed in the morning just fold it down ready for sleeping later. It is a bugger tucking it in along side the closets.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new (to you) Outback Countrygirl! Shure is a beauty!
I can see why you're excited








Get out there and enjoy!!!!


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> The paperwork says 2005...I went to the Keystone Outback link from Outbackers.com ...did ya know you can look at all the various floor plans for each year. It is interesting to see how they have evolved. Mine has drawers under the foot of the bed like the 2005 picture shows. The picture also shows nightstands...but I have closets on each side of the head of the bed istead of night stands. BTW...it is hard to make the bed when it is all enclosed like that. I am considering buying a solid color comforted and then when I tidy the bed in the morning just fold it down ready for sleeping later. It is a bugger tucking it in along side the closets.
> [snapback]120978[/snapback]​


I agree on our 26 rks there is a closet on one side and a closet on the other and trying to get it tucked in is a pain - I took the bedspread off and we just use a comforter - the 4 legged babies at our house prefer a down comforter anyway so they are happy!
Pattie


----------

